# Show your Aleph3 lights



## Icarus (Apr 19, 2016)

To start, here is mine. 

* Aleph3 38mm head
* TB titanium bezel
* PEU pineapple body
* RPM titanium tail 

This is just the latest member in my Aleph3 family. Thanks to my good friend MorpheusT1 who recently sent me this mint pineapple body. Thank you so much my good Norwegian friend! :twothumbs

I didn't make pics yet of the older family members but I’will do soon.


----------



## magellan (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool light. 

Great idea for a thread. I don't know enough about these lights.

I just have an Aleph CR2 model I just acquired from mcbrat.


----------



## Skeeterg (Apr 19, 2016)

First I heard of them,glad you started the thread. You know I think that is the sweetest torch I have seen up to now. WOW


----------



## magellan (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, looks like the ultimate "Lego," although I don't know enough to say if it is. Would luv to hear a few more details about the head, body, and tail cap. I have one of the pineapple bodies. This is sure a sweet use for it.


----------



## luxlunatic (Apr 20, 2016)

magellan said:


> Yes, looks like the ultimate "Lego," although I don't know enough to say if it is. Would luv to hear a few more details about the head, body, and tail cap. I have one of the pineapple bodies. This is sure a sweet use for it.



I believe the only "true" Aelph3 part there is the head, coupled with a PEU Pineapple body and a RPM tail.
But yes, very "Lego-able" since it is E-series based. 
Maybe an aged platform from a more innocent era of CPF but a tried classic that can be kept up to date with a easily replaceable light engine.


----------



## criollo (Apr 20, 2016)

Icarus said:


> To start here is mine.



Nice set up Freddy. 

I like the 38mm head alot. 

Maybe you ought to show us what's behind the len ? :candle:


----------



## troutpool (Apr 20, 2016)

This is mine:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 20, 2016)

criollo said:


> I like the 38mm head alot.



I think we share this addiction Cassian. 



criollo said:


> Maybe you ought to show us what's behind the len ? :candle:



Sorry but that's a secret.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 20, 2016)

troutpool said:


> This is mine:



:wow: all chrome. Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Genna (Apr 20, 2016)

This is mine


----------



## Icarus (Apr 20, 2016)

Is that a chrome pineapple body?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 20, 2016)

... waiting for VoB light engine, which is on the way


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2016)

luxlunatic said:


> I believe the only "true" Aelph3 part there is the head, coupled with a PEU Pineapple body and a RPM tail.
> But yes, very "Lego-able" since it is E-series based.
> Maybe an aged platform from a more innocent era of CPF but a tried classic that can be kept up to date with a easily replaceable light engine.



Thanks for the details. I see the OP added some more details too. Really cool Lego for sure.


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2016)

Icarus said:


> :wow: all chrome. Very nice! :thumbsup:



Beautiful all polished steel Lego.


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2016)

archimedes said:


> ... waiting for VoB light engine, which is on the way



Wow, looks like a real beast from that perspective! What batteries do you put in it?


----------



## Genna (Apr 21, 2016)

Icarus said:


> Is that a chrome pineapple body?



Yes


----------



## archimedes (Apr 21, 2016)

magellan said:


> Beautiful all polished steel Lego.



Perhaps @troutpool could clarify, but I don't think these were ever produced in steel. Chrome plated aluminum, electroless nickel plated aluminum, or even highly polished raw aluminum, may be more likely.



magellan said:


> Wow, looks like a real beast from that perspective! What batteries do you put in it?



The light engine on the way will require IMR x2 , and I plan to usually run this on 16340 x2 or 18350 x2 .


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2016)

Ha-ha! I was wondering if it required IMRs. 

Not too many of my lights can take a 2xCR123A or similar arrangement. One is the Lenslight KO titanium. But it doesn't really require IMRs although it might be a good idea given how much more tolerant the IMRs are to abuse. But I'm not that worried about mismatched batteries as I don't really push my lights that hard.

Which IMRs do you like?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 21, 2016)

The reason I will be running IMR in my new A3 setup is due to the current draw.

I still prefer AW IMR cells, although they seem to be increasingly difficult to source.

By the way, mismatched batteries can be a serious safety concern, even under modest current demands


----------



## troutpool (Apr 21, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Perhaps @troutpool could clarify, but I don't think these were ever produced in steel. Chrome plated aluminum, electroless nickel plated aluminum, or even highly polished raw aluminum, may be more likely.
> 
> 
> It is chrome plated aluminum and consists of 3 Aleph parts: 1x123 body, Bald (B) tailcap, and Aleph 3 head.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 21, 2016)

troutpool said:


> It is chrome plated aluminum and consists of 3 Aleph parts: 1x123 body, Bald (B) tailcap, and Aleph 3 head.



Thank you, my friend .... A beautiful item, indeed


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2016)

archimedes said:


> The reason I will be running IMR in my new A3 setup is due to the current draw.
> 
> I still prefer AW IMR cells, although they seem to be increasingly difficult to source.
> 
> By the way, mismatched batteries can be a serious safety concern, even under modest current demands



You are sure right about that. But come to think of it, I haven't run any 2xCR123A setups in probably 18 months. Read too many horror stories here and elsewhere about all the risks of abusing your lithium ion batteries.

Still trying to to wrap my brain around how a normally polarized battery can actually be pushed into reverse polarity. I would have thought the cell would just go to zero volts and stop there, or short out. That's just WRONG. LOL.


----------



## criollo (Apr 22, 2016)

*Tranquil Turquoise*​


----------



## autogiro (Apr 22, 2016)

Auto


----------



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2016)

criollo said:


> *Tranquil Turquoise*​



:wow: your turquoise is very special. :twothumbs I've never seen one in this color. :thinking:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2016)

They are all very nice but I like the rightmost best. :twothumbs


----------



## magellan (Apr 23, 2016)

criollo said:


> *Tranquil Turquoise*​



That's some beautiful blue ano for sure. That must be the Aleph "Blue Boy." I think Gainsborough would approve.


----------



## Genna (Jun 11, 2016)

My Aleph3


----------



## magellan (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow, very impressive.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2016)

Genna said:


> My Aleph3



Glad to see you are an Aleph3 fan too! :thumbsup:
I don't recongnize the body of the left and middle one?
I envy you because of ti A3! :rock:Who made this one?


----------



## archimedes (Nov 13, 2016)

Icarus said:


> Glad to see you are an Aleph3 fan too![emoji106]I don't recongnize the body of the left and middle one?
> I envy you because of ti A3! :rock:Who made this one?


My best guess on those tubes, left to right ...

Leef
TranquillityBase 
Mirage_Man 
McGizmo 
Aleph

The Ti host looks like the erinO919 version


----------



## archimedes (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Icarus (Nov 15, 2016)

archimedes said:


> My best guess on those tubes, left to right ...
> 
> Leef
> TranquillityBase
> ...



I think you are right. Those must be 'Leef' bodies. I'm wondering what happend to him.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 15, 2016)

archimedes said:


> http://i.imgur.com/v3BIxcD.jpg



:wow: ............. I suppose this is all in titanium? Stunning! :twothumbs

By the way who made this light?


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2016)

Icarus said:


> :wow: ............. I suppose this is all in titanium? Stunning! :twothumbs
> 
> By the way who made this light?


Yes, all Ti ... thank you.

Parts include those made by erinO919 and PEU, with light engine by datiLED.


----------



## autogiro (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes, I've always liked it especially with that Leef body.
RPM tail, Leef E2C, Aleph 3 with a Milkyspit Project M mod (X800.4-A3)
Auto 



Icarus said:


> They are all very nice but I like the rightmost best. :twothumbs


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2016)

The (other) A3 host I posted earlier has also since been completed, with this absolutely gorgeous light engine by VoB ...






Now, it looks like this ...






... with a 1wrx7 tube and a Ti Seraph tail cap (modded V54 high current switch)


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2016)

autogiro said:


> Auto


Leef ... DSpeck UBH ... ??? ... Leef ?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 16, 2016)

autogiro said:


> Yes, I've always liked it especially with that Leef body.
> RPM tail, Leef E2C, Aleph 3 with a Milkyspit Project M mod (X800.4-A3)
> Auto



And is it all in titanium? Beautiful! :twothumbs


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2016)

Icarus said:


> And is it all in titanium? Beautiful! :twothumbs


I hope Auto will return to clarify (and I was wondering about parts on the third torch, too) ... but I think that last one is in polished raw aluminum


----------



## Icarus (Nov 16, 2016)

archimedes said:


> The (other) A3 host I posted earlier has also since been completed, with this absolutely gorgeous light engine by VoB ...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SlX8I4b.jpg
> 
> ...



Impressive light engine! :twothumbs

Which LEDs are used and how hard are you pushing them?

BTW I think you better post the photos


----------



## Icarus (Nov 16, 2016)

autogiro said:


> Auto



Leef ... DSpeck UBH ... *DSpeck UBH* ... Leef ?

DSpeck made some specials this is one of them.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2016)

Icarus said:


> Impressive light engine! :twothumbs
> 
> Which LEDs are used and how hard are you pushing them?



Triple XHP-50 J2 5B 4000K emitters, directly driven on max .... IIRC, current was measured at a modest ~ 5A with a pair of IMR18350, or ~ 10A with the tube swapped out for the Leef C2E 2x IMR18650[emoji317]


----------



## archimedes (Nov 16, 2016)

So that is a DSpeck, too ... thanks !

That would've been my guess, I suppose, but I'd never seen that alternate knurling pattern :thinking:


----------



## Icarus (Nov 17, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Triple XHP-50 J2 5B 4000K emitters, directly driven on max .... IIRC, current was measured at a modest ~ 5A with a pair of IMR18350, or ~ 10A with the tube swapped out for the Leef C2E 2x IMR18650[emoji317]



:wow: So, only full power... must be a lot of lumens then at 10A. :duck:
It must be a good handwarmer too then


----------



## Icarus (Nov 17, 2016)

archimedes said:


> So that is a DSpeck, too ... thanks !
> 
> That would've been my guess, I suppose, but I'd never seen that alternate knurling pattern :thinking:









He made some other paterns too (photo DSpeck).


----------



## archimedes (Nov 17, 2016)

Icarus said:


> :wow: So, only full power... must be a lot of lumens then at 10A. :duck:
> It must be a good handwarmer too then


Well ... it does have a DrJones driver 

I typically leave it set on 1/5/15/40/100 (no memory)


----------



## archimedes (Nov 17, 2016)

Icarus said:


> He made some other paterns too (photo DSpeck).


Interesting !

Thanks for the photo .... I really like #4


----------



## autogiro (Nov 17, 2016)

archimedes said:


> I hope Auto will return to clarify (and I was wondering about parts on the third torch, too) ... but I think that last one is in polished raw aluminum



Yes, the last one is all polished clear ano aluminum except for the Stainless bezel.

Yes, the two center ones are Dspeck bodies. I also have a brass version that is feeding a Torchlab triple (using TL E to TL brass adapter).
Auto


----------



## Icarus (Nov 19, 2016)

The brass body looks very nice! :twothumbs I love brass.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 19, 2016)

Triple-LuxIII Aleph3. McR18 reflectors (2006).






Triple XR-E Aleph3. McXR17 reflectors (2007). 






Triple XP-E Aleph3. Ledil Triple XPE Optic smooth spot 35mm (2013).


----------



## Icarus (Nov 26, 2016)

Two-stage Quad-LuxIII Aleph3 McR16 (2006)


----------



## easilyled (Nov 26, 2016)

Fantastic mods Freddy. Also love the VOB L.E in Don's Aleph3.

Here are two tribute Aleph3s in Ti by the master TranquillityBase:-


----------



## Icarus (Dec 1, 2016)

Gorgeous TB's Daniel! :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Dec 1, 2016)

Icarus said:


> Gorgeous TB's Daniel! :twothumbs



Thanks Freddy. As you and I know, Scott is not only a great machinist but has an eye for exceptional design too.


----------

